# Walnut bar stools done, but?



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I got them done. I'll be honest and say I don't feel that sense of satisfaction I should feel when I complete a project. I'm not sure why.

I wanted a simple, straight forward design that would wear well and I wouldn't have to worry about the grandchildren knocking them about. I wanted them to complement the dining set I built for the adjoining room. I accomplished that. They are comfortable enough. I've had one done for about a week now and I've been using it.

So, what's my problem? I guess it's the look, or the design. They are a little underwhelming, too plain. But that's what I meant to do. Oh well, they a perfectly functional and look better than what we had before. My wife likes them.

Life is good, I'll shut up now.

Bret


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job Bret.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

There is not too much one can do with the design of a bar stool.

I think those look really great in the setting where you have them, the selection of the wood is what makes it really work.

In short, they are very nice and unique. :thumbsup:


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

The stools look great! I think they compliment that beautiful dining set you built very well.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

They look beautiful, wonderful work. I think you just like your curves. :yes:

Since they ended up so shoddy though you can send them to me for disposal. I'll even pick up the postage. :shifty:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Your making me feel much better about the project now. Amazing what a few kind words can do.

Bret


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Exceptional (first word that came to mind)


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

dude don't complain about those they are [email protected]#%@ awesome I couldn't even begin to do something as nice as that very nice craftsmanship


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Bret, 

Those are the ugliest stools I think I've ever seen!

You should dispose of them as soon as possible. Since you're a WWT member that has contributed so much to this site I'm prepared to help you.

Because you put so much work into those awful stools I know it will be painful for you to burn them.

I'll PM you my address and you can ship them to me. Because I'm such a great guy I'll even reimburse you the shipping cost and give the stools a good burial (at my bar).

Sorry this project went bad on you buddy. I'm here for you man.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm sorry I am not underwhelmed... I have often thought that the factory pieces whatever they are that almost everybody has, seem to me any way to look artificial.. I appreciate work done well and real wood finished naturally. You have certainly done that !


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I think they turned out great. It's a shame you feel they don't have the wow factor you were going for. Though I think you're wrong. They are beautiful! And very well done. Maybe you aren't so impressed with the style. Personally, I love them and feel that you should be no less than proud as hell to have created them.

What more can I say? Those are some really great stools!


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll trade you what we have for yours


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

They are by no means plain. Plain is what you get at a big box store. Those are excellent stools just due to the the craftsmanship put into them. The two-tone finish is pretty cool too.


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Those are amazing. I was enthralled with them when you posted the progress earlier. Thanks for following up with completed pictures. Inspiring.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Ha! You've talked me into it. I love them now too.

You are all good people. Thanks

Bret


----------



## chefdg (Jul 30, 2012)

Those are awesome! I expected something like the trade offer that was pictured later in the thread. I love the uniqueness of each one.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah Chef,

Sometimes we all have trouble being objective about our own work. It takes the objective opinions of others to see the beautiful results of our efforts.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

I liked the stools but i noticed and liked the table in the background. Is it one of you builds? 
Is it possible to get a better picture? I am planning to build a couple of dining table and leaning to a double legged trestle table design.


----------



## Dan_T (Dec 19, 2012)

Very nice. New island stools are on my to do list. If mine turns out that nice I will be thrilled.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Midlandbob said:


> I liked the stools but i noticed and liked the table in the background. Is it one of you builds?
> Is it possible to get a better picture? I am planning to build a couple of dining table and leaning to a double legged trestle table design.


Yes, I built all the dining furniture in the background, all completed within the last year. Except for the hutch which is a couple of years old and doesn't really go with the rest of the set. I want to build a new hutch to match everything else.

Here are some photos of the table


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Like its been said, those work great with your dining room. I myself love the design, the wood, everything about them. I want to build some chairs or stools or something along that line, but to tell the truth, I'm scared I'll screw it up. But you did a great job Bret.


----------



## jlperrigan (Dec 7, 2012)

I think I may have discovered a design for my next chair design her. I absolutely love your design it is unique, and fits in well with the rest of your setting.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Excellent work Bret!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I really don't like the word "underwhelming". It's on the brink of "disappointed". While all our work may not be overwhelming, the craftsmanship is still there. I can understand the feeling, as I don't have a choice for the most part of what I make or what is used. So, while I may not get excited on how what I make looks, I can still appreciate what went into the work.









 







.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> Yes, I built all the dining furniture in the background, all completed within the last year. Except for the hutch which is a couple of years old and doesn't really go with the rest of the set. I want to build a new hutch to match everything else.
> 
> Here are some photos of the table


You know, if you and I ever got together in a shop, with my walnut and cherry stash.....we could do some serious damage. LOL.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Bret, I really like the use of the sap wood, it gives a nice contrast. Great Job.

Sometimes we are our own worst critic!


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks i like the table.
i was not planning to build is quite so robustly.
interesting that your tenon tusks are vertical rather than horizontal. It makes them less apparent but a lot more work cutting the mortises.
From where was you inspiration?
Is there any play or movement in the top when you lean on the edge of the table? 
Sorry for the thread interrupt.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Midlandbob said:


> Thanks i like the table.
> i was not planning to build is quite so robustly.
> interesting that your tenon tusks are vertical rather than horizontal. It makes them less apparent but a lot more work cutting the mortises.
> From where was you inspiration?
> ...


I don't mind the diversion. The wedges (or tusks as you referred to them) are tapped into place with a mallet. That brings the shoulders of the tenon snugly up against the side of the legs. It's very stable table. Hey that rhymes.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

I was referring to the direction. I have put the "tusks" in sideways.

This is a sewing table built for my wife.It can be kept a normal table height or usually 6inches higher to be more handy for sewing cutting and assembly.
Bob


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice job on the bar stools Bret I think you did a great job.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Midlandbob said:


> I was referring to the direction. I have put the "tusks" in sideways.
> 
> This is a sewing table built for my wife.It can be kept a normal table height or usually 6inches higher to be more handy for sewing cutting and assembly.
> Bob


Nice table Bob.! I got a kick out of your photo, the shoe was a nice touch,:laughing:My thoughts on the vertical vs horizontal orientation of the wedged tenon:

It is arguable that the vertical option might be stronger because the slot through the tenon is longer.

The vertical wedge can be made longer with a more gradual taper.

If it ever becomes loose gravity will hold it in place.

Bret

ps: Looks like you have the same floor as we do, Is it Brazilian Cherry as they call it?


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

That's a designer shoe our interior decorator thought should be there.
Correct on the floor. That stuff is HARD. We like it but scratches show.
I like the gravity answer. I cut the tenon on an angle from a turned piece. It is easy to drill an angled hole with 1/2 exposed to get a matching taper.
Bob: :yes:


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Bret,

Beautiful work. Underwhelming and plain are two words that I would NEVER use to describe your bar stools. Beautiful table as well, I love the joining you did. 

Brad


----------

